# Wanted: Kroot Gun arms



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am after a load of kroot gun arms, if anyone has some lying around I would be interested, about 10-15 total, but any number to start with would be fine - obviously I don't want to pay 5x postages for 3 at a time


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If no one has any arms for you I can recommend this

You should be able to buy 1 boxed set of arms for about 1-3$, they aren't that popular so I think it's just 1 or 2 auctions per week.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hoard O Bits = awesome. The only reliable, always-in-stock Bits seller on the planet. Hey, let me check if I have any for you since I found this. I just might.


----------

